# Option for Distance Education



## matt01 (Mar 16, 2010)

Master's College - DEEP

The Master's College is expanding the courses that are available through distance education. They now have a certificate in Bible, as well as quite a few general education courses. All of the courses are accredited by WASC.


----------

